# Word vs works



## Shelisa82 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok so you'll have to make this as simple as possible please - maybe it already is. I just got a new computer and all I know is that it has windows vista. When I go to type docs, there is no Word or Excel like Im used to seeing only Microsoft works (task launcher, word processer, spreadsheet). The processor does all the same things Word does so thats what I go to do "word" things. The problems is that the docs typed using this program are not recognized anywhere other than this computer. I sent an attachment to my email at work and it came out gibberish (symbols and such). Also docs written as word files cannot be read on my computer. I tried to attach a doc to a website the other day and got a reply the it was not in ".doc" form and needed to be. Can you tell what the problem is. Do I need to install word or is there something special I have to do to get this program to be compatible w/ info from others or what? Please help. Thanks so much!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd say you have to install M$ Office ... Word and Excel
You got the program ???


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Microsoft Office (Word, Excel etc) are not part of Windows (and never have been), neither is Works although it os often bundled free with the PC.

Works is not a good program if you want compatibility though as you have found.

You can download the free Office Suite from OpenOffice, it is quite good in terms of compatibility with Word and Excel. As it costs nothing its cost effective as well.


----------



## Shelisa82 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks so much I'll do that!


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Although OpenOffice is an excellent and free program, don't expect 100% compatibility with Microsoft Office. It should be fine for most straightforward documents but formatting will suffer with more complicated ones. It depends on your requirements, there is no completely free lunch.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Shelisa82 said:


> Thanks so much I'll do that!


Just remember to save the documents in word format(.doc) or (.rtf), not (.odt).


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

RootbeaR said:


> Just remember to save the documents in word format(.doc) or (.rtf), not (.odt).


JUst to let ou know further-- the ability to save as .DOC as well as the ability to "Always" save as .DOC (actually setting that as your default) are options you can set in this fine program.

I hope you enjoy OpenOffice as much as I do (It has been my office program for more than 5 years-- and I am very pleased with it at both office and home).

letchworth


----------



## EPH71 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have used a program called "Compare Office". It opens Excel, Word, and Powerpoint files and saves into the same format or the programs format. Its inexpensive; got mine at either Best Buy or Frys, forget which store. Another excellent program is "Open Office" which is free from OpenOffice.org. Hope this helps.


----------



## jbennet (Sep 4, 2007)

OpenOffice isa lot better than works at any rate but IMHO not as good as office


----------



## drumguy1 (Aug 17, 2007)

In my view, Works is bundled on many new systems as a teaser to get you to buy Office. They set it up specifically to be functional but NOT very compatible with the Office suite so that you feel forced to go the Office route. Welcome to Microsoft.  OpenOffice is a good, economical solution, as recommended above.:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you only need to read (but not edit) office files, you can get the free M$ office viewers here ...
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/HA010449811033.aspx


----------



## donutlord (Sep 6, 2007)

One of our new doctors uses Works exclusively, which was quite the pain when it came time to integrate their info.

I ran/installed:
wp6rtf.exe
which you can find here:
http://www.computerhope.com/dutil.htm
among other places.

Worked like a charm.


----------

